# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  martin's party pix

## didier

just a few, martin will post more later

----------


## JEK

Where is Rosemond?

----------


## amyb

Such a nice gathering.

----------


## didier

> Where is Rosemond?



rosemond is just one of the photographer's on the island, I took these photo's.  perhaps rosie is not on the island right now, I just got back from the states myself.

----------


## Toni

Martin took this photo with my phone. 
It was a lovely party!

----------


## KevinS

I'm pleased to say that I recognize more than half of the people in the photo, and I haven't been a Junie for years.

----------


## andynap

Nice looking happy group.

----------


## amyb

Love that corner for the group shot. What a great turnout. Well done Martin and Lisa.!

----------


## cec1

Big turnout of friends . . . clearly having a good time!

----------


## tim

Junie's rock!

----------


## soyabeans

the Junie's  really know how to throw a party at EMM

----------


## stbartshopper

Great photos! Beautiful sunset!

----------


## BND

What a nice looking and happy group!  Times to remember!

----------

